# Canadian Campgirl new at forums



## jennyb

Going camping at myrtle beach in fall. Can't hardly wait. Thanks for letting me join the forum. I'm a tenter and hoping to learn lots of cool new stuff


----------



## artmart

Welcome to the forum!

You've got some time.... you've probably got some questions.... and there should be time for plenty of answers.

I do have a question for you. If you are in Canada and plan to camp in Myrtle Beach (Connecticutt or South Carolina), what kind of camping are you expecting to do? Or more specifically, how are you getting all the gear to Myrtle Beach? You can't travel with fuel, so be prepared to buy it where you end up, then leave it when you return home.

Sounds like an adventure for sure.


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome to the forum! Myrtle Beach SC is beautiful, never camped there but I have been there several times. Lots of stuff to learn here with some great and knowledgeable campers, so just ask.


----------



## thekamperman

Welcome to the forum!
:thumbup1:


----------



## jennyb

We are going to camp in a campground. We've done it before. We don't pack cooking stuff, plan on eating out. Don't need firewood fuel, at least that's what I thing you are referring to. It'd be too hot to make a fire, it's myrtle beach man. We tent, so like I'd bring my tent, cooler for drinks, sleeping bag, clothes, air mattress, toiletries and we're good to go. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## ctfortner

Maybe I am just used to the heat here in TN, but it doesnt matter to us if its 100 degrees outside, 80's at night, there WILL be a fire, period. We just may be sitting a little further from it . You won't catch me camping without a nighttime campfire and a cold beverage, if you do you better come check on me.


----------



## jennyb

ctfortner said:


> Maybe I am just used to the heat here in TN, but it doesnt matter to us if its 100 degrees outside, 80's at night, there WILL be a fire, period. We just may be sitting a little further from it . You won't catch me camping without a nighttime campfire and a cold beverage, if you do you better come check on me.


lol I understand why your from Texas it's hot all the time. I'm from Northern Ontario, it's cold up there and although I like the heat, I'm use to the cold. When we camp near home even at the end of August it can go down to 6 degrees.


----------



## jennyb

Hey, can anyone tell me how you add a picture to your post???


----------



## ctfortner

Well, actually I am from TN (tennessee). It gets cold here, in the single digits, and for long periods. Nothing like where you are, and I know first hand, my wife being from Brainerd MN area. I have been there plenty of times, in the winter, summer, fall, so I know what thats like to. But in the summer, july, august, its "cold" to us below 75 at night . 

For uploading pics, well there are many ways. One way is to create yourself some albums by going to UserCP (top of page in navigation bar), then once in there, on the left click on Pictures and Albums. 

Look in my signature line (upload pictures) for just simply uploading a picture to your post.

Or if you have them on a photo site already, you can easily post them here using the URL (like photobucket, flickr, etc..)

Let me know which way you choose and I can provide more details on how to do it.

If you upload a picture to your own album on the forum here, when you view that picture, below it you will see 2 links. One has http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/welcome-camper-community-forums/welcome-camper-community-forums/ before and after it. If you copy that entire line, just paste that in your post and it will show that image.

Its the same with any image on photobucket, flickr, etc...They provide links to use for your pictures. The ones with the [IMG] around it, just copy it, post it, done. 

The other way, when your making a new post, or replying to a topic, you see the little Yellow square icon, with a mountain (to the right of B, I, U), if you know the URL of an image, you can copy the image link, click the yellow icon, paste the link, and it just adds the IMG tags around it for you.

So in the end there are 3 plus ways of doing the same thing, just all depends on what you want to do.

Also look here, I wrote a bunch of stuff about this there as well

[url]http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/announcements/[/url]


----------



## artmart

By fuel I meant for stoves and heating. Since you eat out, you don't have that concern.

Fires aren't just for heat. A fire on the beach is way cool (I just like to sit on the opposite side of the wind). Good for toasting marshmallows and making smores or even "Hobo Dinners" (wrap your food in heavy duty foil and bury it in the burning embers - this is a great meal).

So many ideas are just being touched on.


----------



## l2l

jennyb said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me how you add a picture to your post???


First of all Welcome to the Forum :thumbup1:

Second of all you need to join a FREE Picture Hosting service, I recomend Photo Bucket
Register for free at Photobucket.com

Once signed up you should see a screen that says Add Picture, simply click on the Browse button select the photo you want from your computer and click submit.
Now you should see your photo with three options below it

*IMG *is what you want, simply copy the IMG wording in that box and bring it back to the forum

There are two ways of doing this here here at CC.
You can click on the photo icon in the post message screen and paste in your direct URL
It looks like this










or you can simply type this exactly like I do below.

*







*

The above should have no spaces and you have to type the *[/B] with the brackets exactyl as shown.

Hope that helps but if not feel free to PM me for furtehr assistance*


----------



## l2l

Jennyb also see this thread

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/announcements/474-uploading-pictures-your-posts.html


----------



## artmart

Another thing to do is resize the picture so that it's a decent size. Many cameras with very high pixel (5Mega pixels and up) create huge pictures for a computer. It's recommended you resize them, THEN post them. I use IRFANVIEW. It's free and has lots of features.

Then post these on whatever picture website you subscribe too and then share them per the instructions provided in prior posts.


----------



## l2l

Great advice Art :thumbup1:


----------



## jennyb

[/IMG] Just see if I can make this work??


----------



## jennyb

Nope, maybe we're not talking bout the same thing I was referring to the little picture beside your name???


----------



## ctfortner

HAHA, oh lord...that was a lot of explaining for the wrong thing :rotflmao1:

You can add an avatar by going to your control panel and choose edit avatar.


----------



## jennyb

Thank you a bunch, I've never been on a forum before, I have no idea what i'm doing, it's all new. But, thank you so much one more ? How do I get back to that control panel thingy? Wawho I have a picture. hee hee


----------



## ctfortner

Look at the top of the page, UserCP is the control panel. Just click that and your good to go


----------



## artmart

nope, 'fraid not.... I see a small box with a red X in it (the picture is fubar) and some text.

Do you have an opening


----------



## happiestcamper

Art, she just wanted an avatar.


----------



## jennyb

Thanks you guys sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Gerry

jennyb said:


> Thank you a bunch, I've never been on a forum before, I have no idea what i'm doing, it's all new. But, thank you so much one more ? How do I get back to that control panel thingy? Wawho I have a picture. hee hee


I've been on several forums and still don't know what I'm doing. I often think if I'd been born 35 years later this would be much easier. Good luck and happy camping, Gerry:welcome:


----------

